

Ask HN: Do you know someone whose passionate about cooking? - jaspalsawhney

Would appreciate if you can refer them to me. I'm trying to validate our customer problem hypothesis.<p>Thanks
jaspal.sawhney@gmail.com
======
noodle
send me an email, i know a few pro chefs and can knock an idea around for you

------
lukesandberg
send one to me too, my gf is pretty passionate ill pass it along

------
atomical
Me.

------
ashitvora
Me.

